# Skin and Hair Color Changing



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Another question from someone who has had dogs all her life; but this one has me stumped. When I got Rosie at 4 months, her skin was speckled like a dalmation, just little black spots. She is white with black head and black spot on back. Now at nearly 7 months her head hair is turning silver in places, her skin is turning black (the black spots are getting really big) and it appears that there is a lot of little black hair appearing down her back bone and on her tail. Little black tufts are appearing in her leg furnishing. Is this normal? I knew that my black mini schnauzers would turn silver; but their skin didn't turn a differnt color and none of the other dog's that I have had have had their skin color change unless they were sick. Her little pink tummy is nearly all greyish black. I confess that I didn't research the adult dog before getting Rosie. I was looking for a long-lived, happy dog that would probably be my last one. I of course saw pictures of the adult dog and her mother, etc; but did not know about this coat changing thing. Just tell me if it's normal. Yes I's going to get pictures soon. Have to get someone to take one and up-load for me.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Yes, it sounds like she has the 'ticking' gene- another word for it is Belton. 
And yes again, the Havanese is famous for changing colors! 
We would love to see pics!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

What about the skin color changing?


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Both of my girls skin has changed from pink to gray spotted, which you see easily on their tummies. Galen, the black and white, has changed more than Smarty.

Coat color changes too. Smarty (2 1/2) has gotten much lighter, Galen (10 mos) is adding white hairs in her black.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Okay so this is not a skin allergy or some dread disease. I am paranoid you see. I little schnauzer died this summer of pancretitus (sp. It was sudden and the vet couldn't save her. She was only eight years old. He said that I had fed her something that brought it on. I knew better; but thought she might have gotten in the neighbor's trash can. Now I think I know why--sugar free candy from my grand children. I just found out that one tiny piece can kill a small dog--so everyone beware of all artifical sugar products around your pets. She probably picked up a piece from the floor. Anyway I won't worry about the skin color change anymore. Thanks again.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

*Smarty's belly*

Not the best picture but is thiswhat you are seeing.


----------



## deejay (Aug 19, 2008)

Havanese certainly do change colour! When Chico was young he was a sable colour with a fair amount of black. A few weeks ago somebody asked me about my white dog and I was stumped. I looked around and realized that they meant Chico. He's not really white but he is very blond.


----------



## Anne Streeter (Apr 14, 2009)

Don't worry about the skin spots. My Luci had small black spots marching down her spine at 9 weeks. They looked like freckles. I wondered what they were. Now at 7 mos.they have enlarged and lots of black hair is growing in under the white. I am not real happy about that. I liked the white the way it was. However, she is still adorable!
Her tummy is about half and half - pink and grey splotched.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi is a black parti belton too. At almost 5 months, he is just starting to get a few bits of black hair mixed in his white areas, and his dark skin spots are getting more numerous. I love his snowy coat, but I was expecting this because his dam is a belton too, and is almost silver on her back.

I suspect his head and black back spot will remain black though... his dam's head is still very black, and his sire is mostly black. OTOH, from what I've seen, you don't know what color a Hav is going to be until they get there<g>


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I was not expecting the Belton. Rosie was so white and so black. Now she is beginning to get a grey cast to the white. My husband said he didn't care, he loves her anyway, I am not so happy. I could never find the schnauzers because of their color. They would just stand and look at me and I couldn't find then, especially if they were standing by a tree. Of course Rosie doesn't stand still very long--such a happy dog. It is not possible to be angry or depressed around her. Are all havanese like this?


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

What color were her parents?
Her coat will take on a greyish appearance- how drastic it will be will depend- I have a couple beltons that have only some spots like a dalmation, and I have seen beltons that turn a dark grey color!
Check out this website- scroll all the way to the bottom and you can click on the buttons to see the changes Havanese can go thru- there are examples of ticking/belton. http://www.mts.net/~mckay55/rainbow.html

*edited to add there is another thread about this- you can see pics of my beltons here- http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=8717&highlight=belton


----------



## Phoebs (May 28, 2009)

Phoebe is seriously Belton like her dad. My question is: if (when) I eventually cut her short after giving up on all that fabulous long fur, will the white be "gone"??? In other words, if Jester grows his hair out again, will that white still predominate except where the roots show along the spine? or will it look spotty grey all over? Phoebe is still a pup, and her white fur has a head-start over the belton spots. It's longer, so she shows white with grey under. If I cut it, I'm wondering if the white will ever predominate again.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

If you cut her then grow her out again, she will look striped/grey. Her white ends are her puppy color-


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, Lucile! Rosie sounds like a totally normal Havanese. Not to worry.  The link Katie gave you, by McKay, is fascinating. You can check out all the "colors of the rainbow" and see how the puppies differ from when they become adult, or even 4, 7 or 10 yrs. later when you'd think the color changing would have stopped. I find it fascinating.  

Oh ... and yes, it is also normal for your Hav to be so joyful. :bounce:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Katie, that is a great site. So many color changes.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

In answer to Katie's question, Rosie's mom looked just like Rosie. Black head with white nose and small black spot on the back. The male wasn't that pretty--but I am prejudiced--he had a grey head, white chest and legs with what I would call brindle back. Both were full-coat and she said they were from her show line. I didn't question that. Again I was greiving my recent lost of my schnauzer and show ring is not an option anyway. who has the time or the inclination! Guess we will see.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Was Smarty's belly shot what you are talking about?


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Yes, Her belly looks just like Smarty's. It was totally pink before.


----------

